# Honest Opinion Need -- ATV snowplowing



## Palomino (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

First time posting here long time reader and I need some honest advice. I had to switch plowing services this year because my previous snowplower is no longer available. The old one was very very cheap and did a relatively good job. The new service Im using this year is a little better but just really expensive. Ive been wanting to do the plowing myself anyway, Im only 31 years old and am more then able.

The driveway is about 425ft long and is gravel and is extremely flat. The property is more of a weekend/vacation property. The snow here in far Northeastern Wisconsin is always light and fluffy. Normal snowfalls are from 3"-8". But, every once and a while we do get a 10"+. The most Ive seen at once so far is 14" a year ago.

So, my question is, can a 2002 500cc honda rubicon with a 50" plow handle this? A local dealer has this ATV (with the plow) at a very good price and it looks hardly used! The only problem I can see is that I am not always at the property so sometimes Im not able to plow for 2-4 days after the snowfall and the top of the snow gets a little crusty, but nothing like hard ice or anything. And, I dont know if it's because this is a very rural area or because the property is 200miles farther north, but Ive never seen wet snow on the property like I do at my full-time residence in Milwaukee, WI.

Does this sound doable or does this sound to tough for the atv?

Ive wanted to get an ATV for other things as well so this would really work out nice. But, I dont want something that wont do the job either.

Thanks for the advice and a pic of the ATV is at the bottom,

Mike
WI


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

it is very able to do it. my 2000 arctic cat 500 pushes 4 inches of sleet with no problem.


----------



## red4man (Nov 22, 2008)

Go for it!!! I live in northern Wisconsin and have been plowing my drive with an ATV for 10 years. Never had a problem. If you would get a large amount of snow you can always have someone plow it on a one time deal. And you will find that the ATV is useful all year long. My current ATV is a 2007 Honda Foreman ES with a 60" moose plow and it works great.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

that atv will do great


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if your worried get a blower also and open up a lane, itll do fine, the only time i use a blower is when we get 4' overnight imo.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks all for the responses. My gut feeling is that this ATV will handle 99% of my snow with no problems at all.

One further question I have is this ATV has a carb'ed engine. I know that the honda's are usually setup very well but will this ATV have any problems starting in cold weather conditions? This week it's supposed to get down to -18F !!! Now it almost never snows here when it gets that cold so I dont think dealing with that temperature is a problem. But, starting around 0 degrees F may be common.

Thanks for the further advice.

Mike 
WI


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

no problems it will start right up just keep it in a shed or garage if you can and keep a float charger on the battery and pop the choke on when your ready to start it it will start right up


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

My Foreman has a primer on the side of the carb for ultra cold weather starts but don't know about the 02 Rubicon.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the one your looking at would be a great machine for what you have described.

before the Pic came up I was gonna say go with a Moose Country blade and lo and behold look what's on the front of that Machine.

Only thing I would recomend is putting Tire Chains on the Quad they will make a huge improvemtn in teh traction department.

Sublime out.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Dude go for it!! I have the same quad and it will push anything i want it to . You will have no problem doing it especially if you have a county plow.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 11, 2009)

I do have another question. I still do not know how many hours/miles are on the machine. What is considered low/medium/high hours/miles for a machine that hasn't been beaten to death on trails and such?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Im not to sure but s**t i have almost 2500 miles on mine and ive beat the hell out of it. Its still running strong, but i did blow a front differential at 2000 miles it was ugly.


----------



## kenidaho (Dec 27, 2008)

Well let me post an opposite opinion. I have had a Suzuki 500 CC Quad Master. I live in Spokane Wa and I have plowed my 300 ft Private drive and 1/2 mile private rd. all is paved I do have a hill that causes problems. In the past 4 winters I have been okay this winter we got hit with a record snow 19" I could not start plowing until there was 12 inches of snow on the ground. the snow was very light and fluffy. I was not able to push enough snow to keep the drive way wide. The snow would bounce off the berm and roll back onto the road. we had 60 inches of snow in 3 weeks before it started to melt. I bought a plow for the front of my truck. It works much better. 

If you keep up with it you will be okay but if you have 12" you might have trouble. 

I never had chains on mine and it has never been a problem.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats when i use the snoblower, to widen back where you couldnt? i wouldnt windrow it all either imo take a couple straight passes to get rid of some then start to plow imo.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you really cant kill a honda as long as it isn't beat to death and doesnt have some extremely unreasonable high number of hours you will be fine. with proper maintnence that honda would last you forever.


----------



## Palomino (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi again all thanks for the responses,

Well, to make this more complicated the dealer that is selling this 2002 honda 500 rubicon called me tonight we had been communicating via email. The 2002 honda has about 1000miles on it and he says it runs perfectly. The price he gave me is $3950 with the plow. To add to the complication he says he also has a 2005 Polaris sportman twin 800EFI with the same plow on it for $1500 more at $5400. Says the machine is very well taken care of and has 890miles on it. He also has a practically brand new 2007 Can-Am outlander MAX 650EFI H.O. for $5900 again with the same plow and it has only 200 miles on it. Story with the can-am is it was bought from the dealership by a friend of his and now the guy lost his job so they offered to buy it back to help the guy out.

From talking to the guy I wouldnt be surprised if I could get a little knocked off the price with the tough economy and such. Said I'd probably come see him next weekend as he is about 60 miles away from me on the way to the property I would be using it at so I have a week atleast to figure this out.

Any opinions on which one to get? Money as always is an issue, but Id be willing to pay more if either the polaris or Can-am would be worth the extra money long-term.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Stick with the Honda Best starting ATV and since it might be weeks between starting it up to plow you want the ATV that will start the best. Just my thoughts 
It is the best price out of the 3 machines you listed IF you get it and don't like the Honda for what ever reason they have the best resale value for you to recoop you money and get another ATV.
Honda ATV take a beating for not being great at any one thing, Power, Rider Comfort, ETC,
but they are good at all thing's and never breaking down and alway's being able to get the job done.
is very important when you want to be able to plow snow.
some message boards on ATV, www.hondaforeman.com all about Honda's different ATV lines, Rancher, Foreman's, Rubicon, Rincon.
www.highlifter.com is for the ATV extreme's and geared more toward those who play in the Big Mud holes. but alot a traffic goes on that site and they have forums for Honda's Polaris, Canam

good luck but I say stay with the Honda and you'll be fine.

Sublime out.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes stick with the honda no dought


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree. Go with the rubicon. We have a 2001 foreman es and it'll start as cold as you want, after sitting for however long. The polaris twins are just awful for cold starting though but they do have lots of power.


----------



## mikesxr (Jan 12, 2009)

i have a sportsman 600 which is pretty much the same thing just a smaller engine and i use it to plow a driveway about the same as yours and it does a perfect job. its a 2004 with about 2000 miles or 3200km and still works mint. If you are going use it for just for plowing and thats it then the honda would be better because it will do the same job for less money. The polaris probably would plow a bit better with the added weight and power. If you plan to go riding with it too the polaris would be much better because the power compared between the 500 and the 800 twin ridiculous. If you were to go riding with it the polaris will offer a much better ride because of the irs in the back. If it was me i would get the polaris and i am not just saying that because i own a polaris i also had honda 450 but traded it in for the polaris which i liked alot more.


----------



## mikesxr (Jan 12, 2009)

sven_502 does not know what he is talking about polaris start amazing in the cold


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Screw Polaris* GO WITH HONDA* much better and will save you some $$payup


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

how many quads you lookin to buy, if you buy a honda itll be the last one unless you become like a couple of these guys and have to update every couple years. honda doesnt waste time on the biggest baddest, but whatever they make its soild.might not be leading edge but its proven technology. and thats what works in the end imo


----------



## mikesxr (Jan 12, 2009)

i wont lie hondas are build to last but they are not all that great. Polaris last a long time too i know a guy with a 98 500 sportsman with about 8000km nothing has ever been wrong with it and it goes up to the handle bars in mud every weekend. My buddies honda needed a new piston the first time it saw water up to the seat. Like i said before if you just want it for plowing then you dont need all the great stuff the polaris has get the honda but if you ever want to use it on the trails get the polaris or you will regret it.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

*!!!Honda Honda Honda!!!*


----------



## mikesxr (Jan 12, 2009)

okay think what you want buddy but you get a polaris 500 and your honda 500 and the polaris will beet it in anything and i will bet money on that. Towing, speed, handling, comfort or anything. thats why i got rid of mine.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

mikesxr;712931 said:


> okay think what you want buddy but you get a polaris 500 and your honda 500 and the polaris will beet it in anything and i will bet money on that. Towing, speed, handling, comfort or anything. thats why i got rid of mine.


Cept RELIABILITY which you convieniently didnt list.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

mikesxr;712931 said:


> okay think what you want buddy but you get a polaris 500 and your honda 500 and the polaris will beet it in anything and i will bet money on that. Towing, speed, handling, comfort or anything. thats why i got rid of mine.


Ok dude I would be willing to put money down on that stuff to. I would bet that my rubicon would smash your POPO into the ground!! So you minus well send me some money via PAYPAL.payup


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

mikesxr;712931 said:


> okay think what you want buddy but you get a polaris 500 and your honda 500 and the polaris will beet it in anything and i will bet money on that. Towing, speed, handling, comfort or anything. thats why i got rid of mine.




















Hey if you want i can keep going *Honda* is hands down a better quad.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

mikesxr;712898 said:


> i wont lie hondas are build to last but they are not all that great. Polaris last a long time too i know a guy with a 98 500 sportsman with about 8000km nothing has ever been wrong with it and it goes up to the handle bars in mud every weekend. My buddies honda needed a new piston the first time it saw water up to the seat. Like i said before if you just want it for plowing then you dont need all the great stuff the polaris has get the honda but if you ever want to use it on the trails get the polaris or you will regret it.


wow you know one person with a long lasting polaris GOOD FOR YOU. Go ask around to anyone with an old honda they will tell you how reliable it is and by the way 1998 is not an old atv by any means they should last a he!! of alot longer than that.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

mikesxr;712931 said:


> okay think what you want buddy but you get a polaris 500 and your honda 500 and the polaris will beet it in anything and i will bet money on that. Towing, speed, handling, comfort or anything. thats why i got rid of mine.


this makes no sense of course the polaris wins speed and comfort but there is no way in he!! your polaris will outpull my honda. while your IRS is dragging on the ground my SRA will be sitting high and dry like there is nothing on it.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

mikesxr;712898 said:


> i wont lie hondas are build to last but they are not all that great. Polaris last a long time too i know a guy with a 98 500 sportsman with about 8000km nothing has ever been wrong with it and it goes up to the handle bars in mud every weekend. My buddies honda needed a new piston the first time it saw water up to the seat. Like i said before if you just want it for plowing then you dont need all the great stuff the polaris has get the honda but if you ever want to use it on the trails get the polaris or you will regret it.


oh and one more thing of course if you don't set up the atv for water and just go bombing into it and get water in the intake that will ruin any atv i don't care what brand it is and hondas have the highest stock snorkel so they can handle the deepest water from the factory


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

mikesxr;712817 said:


> i have a sportsman 600 which is pretty much the same thing just a smaller engine and i use it to plow a driveway about the same as yours and it does a perfect job. its a 2004 with about 2000 miles or 3200km and still works mint. If you are going use it for just for plowing and thats it then the honda would be better because it will do the same job for less money. The polaris probably would plow a bit better with the added weight and power. If you plan to go riding with it too the polaris would be much better because the power compared between the 500 and the 800 twin ridiculous. If you were to go riding with it the polaris will offer a much better ride because of the irs in the back. If it was me i would get the polaris and i am not just saying that because i own a polaris i also had honda 450 but traded it in for the polaris which i liked alot more.


i can't possibly understand why it is neccessary to have that much power i have ridden many atv's 50cc all the way to 800cc and any of them over 250cc never lost power before the tires started spinning. now the only exception to this would be if you want to run huge mud tires which makes no sense scince we all plow with are atv's


----------



## mikesxr (Jan 12, 2009)

hey dont get me wrong honda makes good stuff i had a foreman for 5 years with 4000 k and stuck nothing on it. I know a hell of alot more people that have had there polaris last for a long time im just saying one guy a i know. This IRS does not drop to the ground as soon as you stick weight on it sure it will flatten out but its still the same height as your soild axle. I have towed at least 3000 pounds with my polaris worked mint just have to be carefull down hill though. Think want you want but there is just people out there that hate polaris they have no reasons one day you will figure it out. There is nothing wrong with hondas they make good stuff but polaris atvs are much better.


----------



## mikesxr (Jan 12, 2009)

and another reason to get the polaris if your useing it for plowing diff lock makes a huge difference which the polairs has. hey hondarecon4435 does the honda have diff lock?? i cant remember lol ....... 


noo!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mikesxr;713336 said:


> hey dont get me wrong honda makes good stuff i had a foreman for 5 years with 4000 k and stuck nothing on it. I know a hell of alot more people that have had there polaris last for a long time im just saying one guy a i know. This IRS does not drop to the ground as soon as you stick weight on it sure it will flatten out but its still the same height as your soild axle. I have towed at least 3000 pounds with my polaris worked mint just have to be carefull down hill though. Think want you want but there is just people out there that hate polaris they have no reasons one day you will figure it out. There is nothing wrong with hondas they make good stuff but polaris atvs are much better.


I think this is funny as he$$!!! six whole posts and is all you have done is bash Honda on every post. I smell a troll lol.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

mikesxr;713353 said:


> and another reason to get the polaris if your useing it for plowing diff lock makes a huge difference which the polairs has. hey hondarecon4435 does the honda have diff lock?? i cant remember lol .......
> 
> noo!


no you ****** read my signature my atv is 2wd so no it does not have a diff lock and there has been no snow yet that i was not able to push. you are getting off to a horrible start on this forum and we do not welcome people who just come here to bash. i respect everyones right to choose their brand of atv and i will not express my dislike for any brand as i know how hard some people work for what they have but when someone comes on here and just automatically starts bashing my brand then of course im gonna have to point out all your atv's flaws. NOW I THINK I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE ON HERE WHEN I SAY CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE OR LEAVE THIS FORUM IS NOT FOR BRAND BASHING IT IS TO SHARE INFORMATION TO HELP OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

hondarecon4435;713443 said:


> no you ****** read my signature my atv is 2wd so no it does not have a diff lock and there has been no snow yet that i was not able to push. you are getting off to a horrible start on this forum and we do not welcome people who just come here to bash. i respect everyones right to choose their brand of atv and i will not express my dislike for any brand as i know how hard some people work for what they have but when someone comes on here and just automatically starts bashing my brand then of course im gonna have to point out all your atv's flaws. NOW I THINK I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE ON HERE WHEN I SAY CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE OR LEAVE THIS FORUM IS NOT FOR BRAND BASHING IT IS TO SHARE INFORMATION TO HELP OTHER PEOPLE.


Hell ya couldn't of said it better!!!!!!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;713443 said:


> no you ****** read my signature my atv is 2wd so no it does not have a diff lock and there has been no snow yet that i was not able to push. you are getting off to a horrible start on this forum and we do not welcome people who just come here to bash. i respect everyones right to choose their brand of atv and i will not express my dislike for any brand as i know how hard some people work for what they have but when someone comes on here and just automatically starts bashing my brand then of course im gonna have to point out all your atv's flaws. NOW I THINK I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE ON HERE WHEN I SAY CHANGE YOUR ATTITUDE OR LEAVE THIS FORUM IS NOT FOR BRAND BASHING IT IS TO SHARE INFORMATION TO HELP OTHER PEOPLE.


Amen! This guy is a TROLL as I have seen him on other forums, hit and run type.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

it's funny anyone notice this new guy hasn't posted anything scince i made that long post guess he is gone


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;714182 said:


> it's funny anyone notice this new guy hasn't posted anything scince i made that long post guess he is gone


Ya, the typical hit and run type, they visit all the forums at times. may change names and be back lol!!!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya lol. I bet u he will be back vary soon


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam it i didnt get to type. i owned polaris, i started with sleds[ very good] then i got a quad, 02 very flimsy metal as i bent the front well its not a a arm its a plate lol with a gigantic car strut imo. well its stamped steel, i have a new one still in the shed, thats how fast i dumped that. my rincon has real aarms and 26'' mud tires. and the one thing you didnt mention is resale. honda is proven technology not speed mongers, if you argued its built in the usa thats the only argument youd win, but our govt opened up the trade so i take advantage of it .


----------

